# Pipe Clamp Issue



## berry (Oct 17, 2005)

I use a few pipe clamps in my shop. A few years ago I read, in Wood Magazine a tip. It said you could easily made wood pads for pipe clamps and hold them in place with rare earth magnets. So I made them for my clamps. I glued the magnets into place with two part Loctite Epoxy. Three of the glue joints have failed, the magnets, coming out of the socket. 


What did I do wrong?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

make the hole for the magnet tight fitting...
make it a fuzz deeper than the magnet is thicker...
film the pocket w/ thin viscosity epoxy to seal the wood... you are sizing the hole...
use thickened/full body epoxy to glue in the magnet..
make it a combination of glue up and press fit...

good chance the wood grain absorbed your epoxy some and then it could not bridge any gaps...
basically your glue up ''broke''


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

How about adding a thin face of hardwood and glue in a really strong/big magnet?


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Sink a screw under the magnet into the wood. It will have about as much attraction to the screw as it does the clamp. Then the glue shouldn`t have to hold that well.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

*Small is Better*



DesertRatTom said:


> How about adding a thin face of hardwood and glue in a really strong/big magnet?


Tom; like Berry, I use the same pad system. Mine are plywood.
The issue is for the pads to slip around while you're trying to get the clamps into position; _large_ magnets are not only unnecessary, they're potentially a p.i.t.a.
The big issue is the one Berry's having, where the magnet wants to pull out of its hole.
The other thing is the difficulty in swinging the pads around on the pipe. All you really want is for the pads to stay put until you get some pressure on them.
I don't have magnets on mine, but I'll fix that oversight asap with _small_ R.E. magnets, held in with epoxy putty...cleaning the magnet with alcohol first.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

to reduce the holding strength of the magnet..
put a piece of tape over it....
recess it into the hole by a schosh...


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

I think Dan is right about cleaning. Did you use alcohol to clean off the magnets? I have some with a very thin coat of something - mineral oil I'd guess. I'd expect that to reduce the holding power of epoxy.


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

Actually, If the epoxy isn't holding the magnet you need to make some changes. 

The magnets are plated and most of the suppliers recommend that you "rough up" the part in contact with the epoxy. You have to provide some "tooth" for the epoxy to stick to the magnet. I have done this for years and have never had a magnet come loose from the epoxy glue. I generally use 100 or 120 grit sandpaper. Sand the epoxy side of the magnet in a cross hatch pattern. In addition, I cut a small relief in the side of the hole for any air to escape, making sure that there isn't an air pocket preventing contact with the epoxy.


----------



## tomp913 (Mar 7, 2014)

Or buy magnets with c'sunk holes in the center and attach with a small screw products_id_607 | Neodymium Magnets 1/2 in x 1/8 in Disc w/Countersunk Hole Rare Earth - Magnet4less - Applied Magnets easier to reuse that way.


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

tomp913 said:


> Or buy magnets with c'sunk holes in the center and attach with a small screw products_id_607 | Neodymium Magnets 1/2 in x 1/8 in Disc w/Countersunk Hole Rare Earth - Magnet4less - Applied Magnets easier to reuse that way.


I like it!


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

Screw a bolt in from the side and tighten it a little.


----------



## berry (Oct 17, 2005)

PhilBa said:


> I think Dan is right about cleaning. Did you use alcohol to clean off the magnets? I have some with a very thin coat of something - mineral oil I'd guess. I'd expect that to reduce the holding power of epoxy.


I did not clean them in any way. I've been wondering if that isn't the cause.....


----------



## bobrose60 (Jan 29, 2016)

I drilled a hole in each clamp, close to the web, and put a screw in from the back. These fixtures are only used on wood though. I haven't had one crack, but it was a concern. You can also get cups for the RE magnets. Same idea as putting a screw under it.


----------



## billyjim (Feb 11, 2012)

marco said:


> i like it!


+1


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Or you can glue a washer in the hole for the magnet to grab, or hold the washer in with a small flathead screw. And get away from that messy old epoxy

Herb


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

On the mounting-hardware item, Lee Valley carries a good selection.
Rare-Earth Magnet, Cup & Washer Sets - Lee Valley Tools

Check out pages 231-233 of the current Catalogue. Lots of goodies there for the hardware drawers _('I might need that someday' )_
Lee Valley Tools - Online Catalog


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

And question your mixing technique. Two part epoxy always needs more.


----------



## cocobolo1 (Dec 31, 2015)

rwl7532 said:


> And question your mixing technique. Two part epoxy always needs more.


Needs more what? Time? Standard mixing time for a normal batch is 3 minutes.


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

cocobolo1 said:


> Needs more what? Time? Standard mixing time for a normal batch is 3 minutes.


If mixed for that long likely you have accomplished the more.


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

If no one mentioned it yet consider drilling a 2 part hole, run a forstner bit the size of the magnet from the wrong side and leave a strong 1/16" of wood od the right side. Then drill an 1/8" smaller diam. hole from the correct side, maybe temp plug the hole prior to drilling the smaller diam for support. then plug and glue the wrong side if required.


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Two years ago I made this http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/49426-pads-my-pipe-clamps.html


----------



## cocobolo1 (Dec 31, 2015)

Stick486 said:


> recess it into the hole by a schosh...


Stick...here you go puzzling me yet again.

I looked up "schosh" on the Wiki, no luck.

What would that be in thousandths? Or microns? Is it perchance somewhere between a smidgen and a titch? >


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

fuzz and a CH...


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

And that is an exact old timer measurement


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Red or Brown?


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

The Red one, Dan.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Thanks, good to know!


----------



## cocobolo1 (Dec 31, 2015)

DaninVan said:


> Red or Brown?


You got something against black? :grin:


----------



## cocobolo1 (Dec 31, 2015)

Shop guy said:


> And that is an exact old timer measurement


Must be. My old business partner was usually satisfied with "the thinnest of reds." I think we should change the subject somehow...Cricket isn't going to be too pleased about this. :smile:


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Mean while back to the clamp solution all minds were directed to how it could best be accomplished.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

What?...0


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> Red or Brown?


red...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Shop guy said:


> And that is an exact old timer measurement


there' slight and heavy too...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

cocobolo1 said:


> You got something against black? :grin:


nope...
that's between red and brown...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

cocobolo1 said:


> Must be. My old business partner was usually satisfied with "the thinnest of reds." I think we should change the subject somehow...Cricket isn't going to be too pleased about this. :smile:


got it...


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

Herb Stoops said:


> The Red one, Dan.


Be careful...red ones are thicker, followed by brunette and then blonde.

Oppps! I should have read the next posts! Never mind, just ignore the above.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

lets go back to the older ways...
frog hair...


----------



## Dejure (Jul 27, 2009)

I've bought a lot of rare earth magnets and glued them. Per the manufacturers instructions, I sanded the side to be glued, or it's too smooth. They seem to be holding well that way for everything from knife holders to holding secret panels in customer's houses (it's in his bathroom, he lives on Road 26 just outside of Mattawa, he still owes me money and his name is Jerry).


----------



## cocobolo1 (Dec 31, 2015)

Dejure said:


> I've bought a lot of rare earth magnets and glued them. Per the manufacturers instructions, I sanded the side to be glued, or it's too smooth. They seem to be holding well that way for everything from knife holders to holding secret panels in customer's houses (it's in his bathroom, he lives on Road 26 just outside of Mattawa, he still owes me money and his name is Jerry).


It might save us a whole lot of trouble if you'd give us the house number...or is it a rural route?


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Maybe let Jerry know you're putting it out there on Facebook?


----------



## Dejure (Jul 27, 2009)

Some people are just fun to surprise.



DaninVan said:


> Maybe let Jerry know you're putting it out there on Facebook?


----------

